# Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen​*
Die Neue Presse berichtet von einem tragischen Todesfall bei einem Angelurlaub in Norwegen.

http://www.neuepresse.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Hannoveraner-stirbt-beim-Angeln-in-Norwegen

Wohl unter Alkohol (die Leiche wird obduziert) fiel einer der 3 Angelfreunde hin, als er aus der Hütte ging nach dem Umtrunk, und schlug sich dabei den Kopf auf.

Beide Begleiter wurden von der Polizei festgenommen, einer ist inzwischen wieder frei.

Der andere würde am Dienstag dem Haftrichter vorgeführt werden, es ginge um grobe Körperverletzung..

Weder Anwältin der Betroffenen noch Polizei wollten aber scheinbar dazu Näheres dazu sagen, man hoffe mit Ermittlungen und Zeugenbefragung mehr zu erfahren...

--------------------------------------------------------​
Auch ich trinke gerne mal nen Schluck im Angelurlaub, aber wenn man das so liest, muss es deutlich über ein freundliches Bier rausgegangen sein...

Bei so einem Fall wird aber auch mir immer wieder klar, dass man sich - so man mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs ist - nicht nur beim Trinken zurückhalten sollte..

Auch Stress untereinander - wegen was auch immer  - ist sicher keinem Angelurlaub zuträglich.

Und auch nicht nötig....

In diesem Sinne:
Keep cool, auch und gerade im Urlaub.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ukel (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Naja, so tragisch das Ganze auch ist und die Umstände noch unklar sind: der Angler ist nicht beim Angeln gestorben, sondern beim oder durch das Saufen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun, auch wenn sie grad auf Angelreise waren.


----------



## Tobi92 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, so tragisch das Ganze auch ist und die Umstände noch unklar sind: der Angler ist nicht beim Angeln gestorben, sondern beim oder durch das Saufen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun, auch wenn sie grad auf Angelreise waren.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Der hätte genauso gut ausm Wirtshaus, der Kneipe oder dem Club kommen können. Da wäre er wahrscheindlich auch besser aufgehoben gewesen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, so tragisch das Ganze auch ist und die Umstände noch unklar sind: der Angler ist nicht beim Angeln gestorben, sondern beim oder durch das Saufen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun, auch wenn sie grad auf Angelreise waren.



Und wer womöglich meint so viel trinken zu müssen, das er dabei zu Tode kommt ist in meinen Augen auch selber Schuld.


----------



## flyfisher1955 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Angeln und Saufen passen einfach nicht zusammen entweder macht man das eine öder andere

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordan (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wer womöglich meint so viel trinken zu müssen, das er dabei zu Tode kommt ist in meinen Augen auch selber Schuld.



Schöne Diffamation, ohne genau zu wissen was passiert ist.
Vielleicht ist der Kerl auch völlig Alkoholunabhängig auf einer Nacktschnecke ausgerutscht? 
Finde deine Aussage (noch) vollkommen unangebracht.



flyfisher1955 schrieb:


> Angeln und Saufen passen einfach nicht zusammen entweder macht man das eine öder andere
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



Ok, wurde getan. Und nu?


----------



## Jens_74 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Wenn man das so liest sollte man sehr vorsichtig mit wilden Äußerungen sein.
 Ob das je geklärt wird ist fraglich. Aber es kann ja im Prinzip alles gewesen sein. Zu viel Alkohol, ein Unfall, eine Straftat ?
 Der Bericht sagt rein gar nichts bewiesenes aus.
 Getrunken habe ich schon wenn ich einen Schluck Bier intus habe. Genauso gut kann ich völlig nüchtern unglücklich fallen und mir dabei tödliche Verletzungen zuziehen.
 Deswegen finde ich gewisse Kommentare hier auch recht unangebracht.
 Ich hoffe es wird aufgeklärt und viel Kraft den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest sollte man sehr vorsichtig mit wilden Äußerungen sein.
> Ob das je geklärt wird ist fraglich. Aber es kann ja im Prinzip alles gewesen sein. Zu viel Alkohol, ein Unfall, eine Straftat ?
> Der Bericht sagt rein gar nichts bewiesenes aus.
> Getrunken habe ich schon wenn ich einen Schluck Bier intus habe. Genauso gut kann ich völlig nüchtern unglücklich fallen und mir dabei tödliche Verletzungen zuziehen.
> ...


jo, genau so sieht´s aus.
das schlimme ist meist die kombi, alkohol und ungewohnte umgebung, evtl. noch dunkelheit.
höre ich auch oft - gleich kommt ein patient mit schädelverletzung, alkoholeinfluß.
später stellt sich raus, man hat zum essen zwei gläschen getrunken. zu hause ist das klo links, im ferienquartier leider rechts und links war zudem auch noch ´ne treppe.


----------



## Andal (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Drei waren angeln. *Danach* wurde Alk konsumiert. Einer hat geschlafen, einer ist jetzt tot und einer ist inhaftiert. Man wird sehen. Sonst noch was?


----------



## wilhelm (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Warum, wieso, weshalb? Nichts , aber auch überhaupt nichts ist geklärt bis auf die traurige Nachricht das ein Mensch wohl durch tragische Umstände ums Leben gekommen ist.
Also mit verlaub, auch an den Admin, das ist hinterletztes Geschreibsel noch unter Bild - Zeitung.
Den Freunden und Angehörigen mein tieftes Mitgefühl.


----------



## el.Lucio (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Hannoveraner...#q Dachte erst es geht um nen Gaul #q:m


----------



## Jens_74 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hannoveraner...#q Dachte erst es geht um nen Gaul #q:m


 
 Sorry, aber das ist mehr als geschmacklos. Sei froh das ich kein Admin bin.
 Ich scherze auch gerne ziemlich schmerzfrei, aber nicht wenn jemand ums Leben kommt.


----------



## fischbär (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Hä? Ist doch lustig! Hannoveraner sind Pferde! Genauso wie Weimaraner Hunde sind und keine Menschen aus Weimar.


----------



## el.Lucio (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Das sollte auch kein Scherz über nen Verstorbenen sein. Die Überschrift ließ mich wirklich zuerst an ein Pferd denken. 
Sorry wenn das falsch rüber kam


----------



## Relgna (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



flyfisher1955 schrieb:


> Angeln und Saufen passen einfach nicht zusammen .......



Na das erscheint mir aber so nicht.[emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Jens_74 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hä? Ist doch lustig! Hannoveraner sind Pferde! Genauso wie Weimaraner Hunde sind und keine Menschen aus Weimar.


 
 Sehr interessant. Sag mal wie viele Hannoveraner so in Norwegen fischen gehen, oder Weimaraner ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Leute, Leute,..........

Hier ist jemand gestorben, manchmal muss ich ich mich über manchen Kommentar schon wundern angesichts dessen.


----------



## LexParker2703 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Über was ihr euch so alles Gedanken macht ??? Wenn einer trinkt und dann auf die Fresse fällt ist es doch sein Problem  da sag ich eher selber schuld . Sicher ist es nicht witzig aber traurig mit Sicherheit auch nicht.  Tragische Umstände Bla Bla Bla sicher hatte er ne schwere Kindheit das entschuldigt doch heut für alles in diesem sinne Petri Heil


----------



## funcarve (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

Manomann,
was sich einige User rausnehmen........
Ein Angler ist in Norge tödlich verunglückt!
Mit welchem Recht wird hier über den Konsum von Alkohol geurteilt?
Ein Bier und ein Kräuterlikörchen gehört zum Angelurlaub dazu, wie der Pilker an die Schnur.
Ob nun ein Bier oder mehr, oder vielleicht gar kein Alkohol (bis jetzt weiss das Keiner), völlig belanglos!
Hier ist ein Mensch ums Leben gekommen!!!
Solche Kommentare, auch wenn Sie vielleicht begründet sind, sollte man in so einer Situation lieber für sich behalten.
Mein Mitgefühl an die Hinterbliebenen und der Wunsch, das die Todesursache nicht noch mehr Zündstoff für diese User liefert.
funcarve


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wer womöglich meint so viel trinken zu müssen, das er dabei zu Tode kommt ist in meinen Augen auch selber Schuld.



Ansonsten geht es dir gut ? Dir ist klar das hier ein Mensch gestorben ist ? Du kannst nicht wieder zurück, Endstation. Egal wie so etwas zustande kommt, solch ein Unglück so abzukanzeln grenzt für mich schon an einem erheblichem Mangel an Empathie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Polizei ermittelt: Hannoveraner stirbt beim Angeln in Norwegen*

ok Leute, nu eben dicht..


----------

